# Snowy day frog pics



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Well there is about 20 inches of snow on the ground outside right now and everyone is hunkered down in their homes here in the mid-atlantic region. Since it's still snowing like crazy we are all stuck inside with some spare time on our hands. I decided to take pics to share:
































































Everyone else snowed in right now should consider contributing some pics to this thread.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Grannies!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

not snowed in here in minnesota but it has been cold, so I have locked myself inside for a few days. ( time to finish some frog cages)

nyctixalus pictus 
frogs and frogie things :: 100_0092.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket


inferalanis (looks to be male)
frogs and frogie things :: 100_0118.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket

theloderma asperum( in a breeding tub ) 
frogs and frogie things :: 100_0079.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet granies!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pics! I'll post some later when I get some free time


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice frogs and pics..that benedicta is sweet.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

same pic as in my avatar just easier to see.

these frogs are no longer with me. I was unable to find anyone who knew how to keep them R. bipunctatus


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautifull frogs !!!!!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

A couple of frogs, I'll search for my outdoor frog & post him when I find him !


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Granies are sweet! So is the viv...as always nice frogs Bob.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

hi MD_Frogger,
This piece of wood is natural or artificial ?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

gilliusis said:


> hi MD_Frogger,
> This piece of wood is natural or artificial ?


Its natural, I'm not sure of the place Ali got his but I know a place to get some if you can't find any.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

gilliusis said:


> hi MD_Frogger,
> This piece of wood is natural or artificial ?


Hello Gilliusis, that piece is actually natural driftwood I bought from Dart Frog Depot. Chris always has some really unique pieces! Since he lives 15 minutes south of me I get to rummage through all the pieces in person and hand select the ones I really like. I go there every now and again and could pick you out some similar pieces if you would like and have him ship them out to you. Just let me know if you want me to set it up for you .

All right guys, there is another 20" coming tomorrow...let's see some frogs from the peeps barricaded in their homes!!! I will see what is out and about come 8 in the morning and post!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for your proposition but I life in France !!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> Hello Gilliusis, that piece is actually natural driftwood I bought from Dart Frog Depot. Chris always has some really unique pieces! Since he lives 15 minutes south of me I get to rummage through all the pieces in person and hand select the ones I really like. I go there every now and again and could pick you out some similar pieces if you would like and have him ship them out to you. Just let me know if you want me to set it up for you .
> 
> All right guys, there is another 20" coming tomorrow...let's see some frogs from the peeps barricaded in their homes!!! I will see what is out and about come 8 in the morning and post!


I didn't know you live that close to Chris, maybe next time I'm in the area we can hang out.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Batteries charging now. Let's see what we got in pics.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoaaaaaa wait a minute, some full tank shots are in order, Bob, before Julio gets involved.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you tell'em Chris!!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

While it's not snowing here it is raining. . .


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

were getting some good snow now here too. Looks like Im going to have to bust the camera out and snap a few 

Great pics and frogs everyone !


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What chu talkin about Willis?


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Back from shoveling or was it directing a front-end loader where to dump this white stuff 
( a little of both )! Hey God , Wrong Coast ~ The Olympics are in WA. state not MD.! I hear N.H. wants some bad, you guys want to run-around on your ski-doos, ski's,dog-sleds, horse & sleigh,sleds, Bubba trucks With V-shaped plows (Boy do I miss it). I managed to get a shot of a female azureventris in a 72 Gal. bow-front. There is also a stump I got from Chris Dulaney ( Always great stuff there ) & check out the moss covered branch. Chris's moss branches are awesome & have been doing very well & growing. Possibly more later as I've got another stump (Chris's) in a tank in the frog room.


----------



## kinhawk (Nov 14, 2008)

It's snowing back home, but I'm not there to enjoy it.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet frogs every one! Let's keep the pics coming especially since no one is going any where with those winds out there pushing all that snow around.


Brandon - Next time you are in the area let me know and you can stop by...

I like all that yellow on that last leuc! Very unique. 

Got some fairly decent pics earlier, not the greatest but decent...including some tank shots for Julio!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahh the benefits of working from home 

Here are a few captures from today











































Not darts, but frogs nonetheless

Tomato









C. Ornata


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some who didn't run away (right away anyway haha) during feeding time:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice Chris, what pumilio is that in the third pic?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like a Shepards Island or loma


----------



## skppygurl (Jan 27, 2010)

what is the plant that your froggies are on in pics 2-5? thanks!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They were sold to me as cda froglets but grew up to be chiriqui adults haha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i thought Chiriqui, but looked a little brown so i was not sure.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

skppygurl said:


> what is the plant that your froggies are on in pics 2-5? thanks!


Were you talking about my pics?


----------



## skppygurl (Jan 27, 2010)

no, sorry, my question was for the OP, MD Frogger.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Fittonia sp.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris - That's a nice Lita. I sure do miss mine. He died a couple weeks ago. Never did seem to adjust well to his new home here.

skppygurl - Corpus beat me to it...it's a Fittonia.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

It has snowed about 4 inches this morning in Fort Worth, TX (and still coming down) so I think I qualify to post some pics now… 

Hope your enjoy


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> What kind of imi is that? Nice...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like a 'Tor' line Tarapota.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Zach is right on the money Jeff. If you like them I can send them over to you when you send me that basti + ???


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> Zach is right on the money Jeff. If you like them I can send them over to you when you send me that basti + ???


Oh, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------

